# Nose Bleed in older horse



## Madam_max (26 October 2011)

I wondered if anyone could help. I lunged Corroy today who is 19 and seems as fit as a fiddle.  When I went to change rein I noticed she has a nose bleed.  My concern is, that in the 12 years I have owned her she has never had a nose bleed. Is it something older horses can suffer from?

I am not usually worried about this sort of thing, my gelding gets the odd nose bleed but you can see the burst blood vessel.

I know she could have knocked it etc (unlikely for her).  She did have the dentist 2 days ago.

I am just worried as she's my best friend.


----------



## cands (26 October 2011)

I don't think it is any more common for older horses than it is for younger ones. The most likely cause is yes that she did knock it or just a random burst blood vessel.  I wouldn't worry at this stage but if there is a lot of blood or it appears to bleed for ages before stopping/doesn't look like it's going to stop call the vet. If it reocurring regulaly or she has bleeding from both nostrils I would ring the vet because this could indicate bleeding from the lungs. He will scope her to find the cause of the issue. It's like humans I guess - some people are prone to nose bleeds (I had a friend who used to get them at the drop of a hat, tiny knock whatever) and then there's me who's taken soccer balls to the nose, horse whacked nose with head etc and never a bleed in my life!


----------



## flintfootfilly (27 October 2011)

Nosebleeds may be something and nothing, or they can be life-threatening, and you can't tell which without thorough investigation.

I've heard directly of a couple of ponies who had slight nosebleeds, and in both cases it turned out to be a life-threatening fungal infection called guttoral pouch mycosis which required immediate and continued veterinary treatment to get rid of the fungus.

I'd definitely ring the vet and ask their opinion, and go from there.

Hopefully it's just been a bit of a knock or something like that, but better safe than sorry.

Sarah


----------



## amy_b (27 October 2011)

My old horse had a nose bleed a couple of years ago when doing pre-season fitness work, he had had the odd one before but they were just a trickle coming out of one nostril (implying burst blood vessel) this was both nostrils and noticable amount of blood.
the vets said not to worry unless there was a flow out of both nostrils that wasnt stopping. they suggested endoscoping him I think a week afterwards to assess the damage but this was only so that they could tell us whether to give him 3 weeks off or six weeks off so we saved money on endosoping him, gave him 6 weeks off and downgraded him all just to be on the safe side, they did say to us that there was no reason we couldnt keep him at intermediate but he is now happily storming round novice tracks with working pupils having the time of his life and hasnt had a reoccurance.


----------



## Madam_max (27 October 2011)

Thanks guys.  I am just concerned as I know her inside out.  Like I said my Gelding gets them from time to time, but then he's always bumping himself, where she doesn't tend to (I know you can never say never).  

I will keep an eye on her and if it happens again I will speak to the vet.

Thanks


----------



## PitPony (27 October 2011)

Two horses down my yard get nose bleeds - mine and someone elses...she is 23 years old and I have owned her since she is 9 and it has only started in the last few years...she has only had a few altogether. she doesnt seem any different about it and they stop of their own accord.
we thought is it might be heat related ie. getting hot...as I was with her and hadnt seen her bang her head...but it was a scorching day and they both had one...


----------

